# Need help about Idea netsetter huawei E1732



## elafanto (Jul 22, 2012)

Guys, I am using unlocked Idea netsetter huawei E1732. no problem working well.
But
When I connect it to internet it automatically opens IDEACELLUR.COM
is there any way to stop it, I dont want to it to open tis site??


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

Locked or unlocked modem?


----------



## elafanto (Jul 24, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Locked or unlocked modem?



I mentioned it



pravinbv said:


> change the unlocker or a connection software. Visit modemunlock .com and download Mobile partner software. That will work well and solve your problem.



ok i will try, thanks


----------

